# Big bath tub issues!



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

We got a huge, huge, huge tub when we remodeled. It's jacuzzi brand with jets and a heater . Figured out that the heater is just to keep the water warm once you have it in there. Well, my issue is that you cannot use the jets unless the water is really high in the tub, past the jets but we run out of hot water at about a 1/4 full. We have a fifty gallon water heater. Is the only option I have to go tankless?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Gas or electric?

Depends how much & how hot you want the water.

I am not a tankless fan.

100 gal. commercial gas w/a 50 if you need it.

I have also installed double & triple 50 gal. electrics to handle the demand.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

So just add another water heater? 100 gallon. The one I have now is electric. Could go lp if need be.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Is there a fireplace in this bathroom?


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Recently did a remodel and took out a 60+ gallon tub with an 80 gallon hot water tank. To me that size of a tub is a waste of cash. But I bet it sure looks nice.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

we've been ripping out the big tubs left and right. everybody had to have them in the 80's. cant tell you how many brand new ones we take out that builders installed and homeowners never even used. sad part is we have to cut em up in pieces because they dont fit through doors.
sad.. how much money wasted. biggest problem is the hot water issue. and not everybody wants a party of 4 IN their bathroom.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Hot tub in the backyard. Problem solved!


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Are you using a mixing valve to fill the tub? If so consider changing the tub faucet. Keep the shower/handheld on a tempering valve.





ISM37 said:


> we've been ripping out the big tubs left and right. everybody had to have them in the 80's. cant tell you how many brand new ones we take out that builders installed and homeowners never even used. sad part is we have to cut em up in pieces because they dont fit through doors.
> sad.. how much money wasted. biggest problem is the hot water issue. and not everybody wants a party of 4 IN their bathroom.


We just pulled out a 10 year old two seater jacuzzi, looked like it had never been used. New owners just wanted a soaker tub


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Electric hot water heater.  Try filling the thing slower. What do you have for a boiler/furnace. Indirect hot water tank?


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

She said she wanted a big tub and two sinks and a huge closet. So, that's what she got. She uses the tub a lot, but not the jets. Just fills it up about a third of the way and it works ok. It is not a mixing faucet. It's separate. I have a regular water heater, 50 gallon electric. I guess my question is, is there a in line water heater I could put under the tub on the hot water line that's 220 volt. Would that work. Y'all are do right though. Ir is way too big. I work in million dollar homes all the time and I have yet to see one of these big guys.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd be interested in a solution for this too:whistling

How about 2 water heaters?? Would they be plumbed in series?


We're putting a Kohler 'Super Tub' in a friends house, and that sucker is 5' x 7'


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I'd be interested in a solution for this too:whistling
> 
> How about 2 water heaters?? Would they be plumbed in series?
> 
> We're putting a Kohler 'Super Tub' in a friends house, and that sucker is 5' x 7'


Welp, you'll be surprised how empty it looks when you run out of hot.


----------



## Jackfre (Mar 1, 2012)

*Well...*

A few things to consider. A btu is the amount of heat need to raise one lb of water 1*F. There are 8.33 lbs per gallon. There are 7.48 gallons per cubic ft.

Your "problem" is not uncommon. Storing enough water to use the bath is nuts, imho! You have a couple choices. You can figure the vol of the tub and work it out from there. I'm a fan of tankless water heaters. Depending upon the size of the tub it could be sufficiently filled with either one or possibly two tankless water heaters. A 180kbtu tankless can provide about 4.3gpm at a 70*f temp rise or 4.3 gapm at 120f. If you sit in a bath tub over 105f you are no longer bathing you are par-boiling, so by the time you mix it down to 105 You are in the range of 4.8 gpm at the tubspout. Depending upon the vol of the tub, you can deicde if one is sufficient. Some folks can't wait and want two or three unit$ to fill the tub quicker. Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go? 

Your alternative is to install another water heater and maintain that tank all day every day. Not particularly efficient, but it may work. Whatever you do, figure the vol of the tub to determine the need for hot water. Good luck!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is one we just ripped out and replaced with a walk in shower and smaller tub.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here is one we just ripped out and replaced with a walk in shower and smaller tub.


My god that's hideous.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Not no mo...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not no mo...


Yeah thats looks cool. Interesting use of space. Nice work!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yeah thats looks cool. Interesting use of space. Nice work!


Thanks!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How did you go about insulating the pipes on the exterior walls?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> How did you go about insulating the pipes on the exterior walls?


double wall...you can see it in the background. It turned out much better than I thought it would.


----------

